# Universal Chrono Pocket



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello to all and compliments to forum.

I find an Universal chrono pocket. Porcelain dial. i think it's of 1900-1910.

Movement is not marked (I think it's normal).

Case it's in silver. Double caseback. Too the case don't have mark, only serial number (the same on the first and the second caseback).

It's good for you??

Thanks and regards


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

How about pics?

Andreas


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't have pics sorry....

Your idea?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

We can't tell you anything about a watch if we can't look at it.


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Movement number is 1621XX

Case number is 982XX

Tks


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Case number is 982XX. This number is on two casebacks.

Tks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks very nice - can't tell you anything about it, but I'm sure Andreas will have some info. The dial looks to be in perfect condition - and if all the complications are working, it's a rather nice watch to own :yes:


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Tks Mel, very friendly for me.

Case not marked it's right?

Tks


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Andreas???.........


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Andreas will come when he comes, and not before!

You've got a nice watch there, which looks to be in good condition. I percieve that it's pin-set and has a stopwatch featur, but apart from that, I can't say much.

Don't run the watch if it hasn't been serviced.

And for a watch this complicated, you MUST find an EXPERT watchmaker...and be prepared to pay a premium for services. Do not skimp on the prices and money here. You don't want to destroy a watch that looks this freakin' awesome. I couldn't say how old it is, but it's probably from the turn of the century. The movement looks like it could do with a serious clean. In its day, this watch would have cost a fortune and would likely have been owned by someone who required very precise timekeeping.


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Many thanks shangas.

What's pin-set?

Thks and excuse for my english.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

"Pin-set" means you press down a little button or 'pin' to set the watch. If you look to the right, above the '1 o'clock' position, you see that little bump with the tiny button in it. That is the pin. To set the watch, you press down on the pin, and then turn the crown to set the hands. Then, you release the pin and let the watch run.


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Tks.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Beg your pardon for the delay... absent from work and only now and then online.

The movement is a Lemania 19NP with 60s/30min-counter over an intermediate wheel and a pusher for setting the time. small second hand.

Size is 19''' (lines, or 41.8mm), height is 8.1mm. 17 jewels, 18000 A/h (half-rotations per hour), runs 35 hours.

No shock absorbing system. Breguet hair spring (over coil). Made in about the 1920ies.

Regards,

Andreas


----------

